# VapeClub - Nom du Plume - Win an iStick 60W TC Kit



## JakesSA (29/9/15)

*EDIT: The riddle competition has closed with winners but you can still win an iStick 60W TC Mod kit with Melo 2 and another two bottles of Nom du Plume. Lucky draw is on Friday the 9th Oct, to enter answer the following: Who created Nom du Plume?*


Yes it's that time again ~ Riddle me this!

From tonight until Friday night @VapeGrrl will be posting two riddles every night. Post your answers to the riddles here as quickly as possible. To prevent copy an paste efforts, in addition to your answers also note which flavour of Nom du Plume does, or may, appeal to you the most and a quick why...  You can find the collection here..

Every night we'll tally the scores for riddles answered correctly. The first person to answer the riddles correctly, for that day, gets one point, the second person to to answer the riddles correctly gets two points and so on.

By Friday, after the last set of riddles, the entrant with the least amount of points wins!

Riddles will be posted at +- 20:00 every night till Friday.

Prizes are as follows:

1st Place: 4 bottles of Nom du Plume
2nd and 3rd Place: 3 bottles of Nom du Plume
4th Place: 2 bottles of Nom du Plume

Good luck!


PS: I really hope the rules aren't too much of a riddle ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/9/15)

ok here it goes, the first two riddle are:




There is a couple looking out over the bay, what else is in this picture that is not so obvious?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/15)

17 and Baby!
No1 Crème à la vanille tarte - Sounds Yummy and may be a nice cloud blower!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn (29/9/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> ok here it goes, the first two riddle are:
> 
> View attachment 36254
> 
> ...


Riddle One = 17 circles and
Riddle two = a *edit unborn baby*

* Edit* Nom Du Plume - No2 Citron luxuriante - looking for a good authentic lemon pie vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/9/15)

Perhaps but you missing a critical elemant @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> Perhaps but you missing a critical elemant @Rob Fisher



I never read exam papers... but I should be all done now... took me three edits to get it right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (29/9/15)

you to @acorn

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (29/9/15)

Riddle 1: 20 circles
Riddel 2: A baby
Edit: Nom Du Plume - No3 Biscuits danois cannelle - Who doesn't like a biscuit vape?


----------



## Rebel (29/9/15)

Riddle 1= 16 circles


----------



## Cloudasaurus (29/9/15)

Riddle 1 = 17
Riddle 2 = a baby

*Non du plume - no2 citron luxuriante **because it sounds absolutely scrumptious *

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/15)

There are 17 "circles" in riddle 1

The 2nd one is a fetus in the womb


----------



## LJRanger (29/9/15)

Riddle 1: 1 circle
Riddle 2: unborn baby in a womb

Crème à la vanille tarte no.1: sounds like a great tasting custard


----------



## Rudi (29/9/15)

Riddle 1 = 17
Riddle 2 = a baby
*Nom Du Plume - No2 Citron luxuriante...*
*i see lemon & sugar nom nom*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (29/9/15)

Riddle 2: a foetus


----------



## method1 (29/9/15)

17
A Foetus


----------



## Cruzz_33 (29/9/15)

Riddle one :20 circles
Riddle two : Outline of a baby/unborn baby 
Nom Du Plume - No3 Biscuits danois cannelle
Already had the Citron luxuriate which was amazing and biscuit is always great so great brand and a great flavour should go together well


----------



## Andre_B (29/9/15)

#1 - 17 on the panels but 20 in total within the frame... (Counting the 3 'O's in the sentence )
#2- a baby

Nom Du Plume No.4 - because it just sounds delicious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (29/9/15)

26 circles and a baby

No2 citron luxuriante - I've ask you for lime before, my concentrates finished I need something to get me by till I restock.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/9/15)

What if I dont do a riddle? Or only one.. Then I have the least points yes?

Riddle 1 - 17
Riddle 2 - The tree's form a baby


No2 citron luxuriante, because I like zesty stuff lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (29/9/15)

Riddle 1 - 18 (including the word "circles" in the title" 
Riddle 2 - Unborn baby


----------



## NnoS (30/9/15)

17 circles and a baby in the foetal position.

No 4 because I've never tried a blueberry vape before.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip (30/9/15)

27 riddle 1
Unborn baby riddle 2


----------



## groovyvaperman (30/9/15)

20 circles giant baby foetus made with trees. Any thing would be cool. Have never won 1 of these things before no1 sounds promising

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/9/15)

hmmmm looks like I am going to have to make these riddles a little bit harder 

I will post the points at 8:00 tonight as well as the next 2 riddles

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoRy13 (30/9/15)

21 circles
a baby

Nom Du Plume - No4 Bleuet crumble - sounds deliciously unique


----------



## Richio (30/9/15)

17 circles including the dot
Baby in the womb
No3 Biscuits danois cannelle because Danish and cinnamon is delicious.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/9/15)

The next two riddles are:

What all can you see on this photo?



Can you find the hidden tiger?


----------



## Alex_123 (30/9/15)

Riddle 1: 1 circle *EDIT:including illusions 17.
Riddle 2: baby (in fetal position?)

Annd Crème à la vanille tarte no.1: Love them delicious custards.
Waiting for next riddle

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (30/9/15)

Riddle 3: A person lying on their back with their arms to the side.
Riddle 4: Yes, within the stripes of the tiger it spells "The Hidden Tiger"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex_123 (30/9/15)

I know this one!!

Riddle three : 5 people in different positions?
Riddle four: the words are written on the tiger. In stripes!!

Annd Crème à la vanille tarte no.1: Love them delicious custards.

*EDIT: Dont exactly know how to label these riddles. Will go in order from yesterday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre_B (30/9/15)

#1 - 5 painted bodies making a frog
#2 - The Hidden Tiger written on the tiger

Nom Du Plume No.4 - because it just sounds delicious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (30/9/15)

Riddle 1= people on the left, right and a person in the middle facing up, women on each side left and right and a frog


----------



## groovyvaperman (30/9/15)

Riddle 3 5 persons on their back nude i presume
Four is spelt the hidden tiger on the leg

No. 1 again same reason

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LJRanger (30/9/15)

#3 5 painted women forming a frog
#4 the word tiger is written on its left hind leg


----------



## Rebel (30/9/15)

Riddle 2 for today= the triggers stripes spell out the hidden tiger

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Rebel (30/9/15)

I meant tigger


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/15)

Five hot chicks and Tiger down the leg!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio (30/9/15)

5 females making up the frog image
The hidden tiger is written on the tiger


----------



## MetalGearX (30/9/15)

Riddle 3 = 5 women using body paint to display a frog
Riddle 4 = The word "the hidden tiger" displayed as the stripes on the actual tiger

Riddle 1 = 20 circles
riddle 2 = a baby in the foetal position

Nom Du Plume - No4 Bleuet crumble = because its nom de plume

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NnoS (30/9/15)

5 nude painted models forming a frog and the stripes of the tiger spell out 'hidden tiger'.

No 4- same reason as before. Want to try blueberry 

Sent from the dark side of the moon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (30/9/15)

Bit late tonight, here it goes...

Riddle 3: Five naked ladies with body paint in different positions forming a frog
Riddle 4: The words "THE HIDDEN TIGER" written from the neck of the tiger to the left hind leg

Different taste tonight, I choose: Nom Du Plume - No4 Bleuet crumble - sounds NOM NOM!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (30/9/15)

3: 5 body painted women forming a frog
4: Hidden tiger written on the tiger disguised as stripes

all the NOMS look good to me...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (30/9/15)

Riddle one people in different positions making a frog 
Riddle two it's on its stripes of the Tiger it says the Hidden tiger 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77 (1/10/15)

Riddle 1: 16 circles
Riddle 2: it's a unborn baby

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/15)

riddle 1: 26 circles + 3 in O's in the words.
Riddle 2: fetus
Riddle 3: frog and 5 ladies laying to shape the frog. and a leaf the frog sits on
Riddle 4: the hidden tiger is worded in the tiger's stripes


----------



## Riaz (1/10/15)

A little late, but here goes:

Riddle 1: 19 circles

Riddle 2: unborn baby

Riddle 3: a frog, made up of 5 painted individuals, leaves

Riddle 4: the word 'hidden tiger' is written in the tigers stripes


----------



## Jakey (1/10/15)

Riddle 1: 22 circles
Riddle 2: A Fetus

Riddle 3: 5 painted bodies in the shape of a frog
Ridde 4: The Hidden Tiger written in the tigers stripes

*Nom Du Plume - No1 Crème à la vanille tarte because..... PLEASE*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (1/10/15)

Riddle 3: 5 people in different positions to form a frog

Riddle 4: the word "the hidden tiger" is written in stripes on the side of tiger

No2 citron luxuriante, because I like citrusy stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoRy13 (1/10/15)

Frog made up of 5 people

THE HIDDEN TIGER written across the tiger made with its stripes


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/10/15)

5 painted nudes in the shape of a frog
The word Tiger is written in the tigers stripes


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/10/15)

Question:
If I answer incorrectly do I get 0 points  or don't answer at all. Therefore a lower score at the end?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (1/10/15)

Looks like I am going to have to crank the difficulty lever all the way up for the next four


----------



## Alex (1/10/15)

12 and a kitten

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/10/15)

12 and a unicorn kitten mixed with an alsheshan.

Oh and;
Riddle 1: 22 circles
Riddle 2: A Fetus

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (1/10/15)

Doubt ill win but okay.... do you like waffles

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (1/10/15)

Riddles will be posted at 21:00 tonight as I am currently at a school concert ☺

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (1/10/15)

and the next riddle is:

I see a lion and a pig, what else do you see?


----------



## Alex_123 (1/10/15)

Riddle 5: I see a mouse and an owl

Crème à la vanille tarte no.1: Love them delicious custards.

EDIT* are they two different riddles? then riddle 5: mouse and riddle 6:an owl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rebel (1/10/15)

Riddle 5: mouse
Riddle 6: owl

Not de plume No.4- I love blueberry juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (1/10/15)

Riddle 6: An owl in the nose of the pig.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/15)

VapeGrrl said:


> and the next riddle is:
> 
> I see a lion and a pig, what else do you see?
> 
> View attachment 36420


A mouse, a housefly, the grimm reaper and an owl


----------



## Andre_B (1/10/15)

#1 - a really dodgey looking mouse
#2 - an owl

Nom Du Plume No.4 - because it just sounds delicious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (1/10/15)

A mouse/rabbit/squirel in riddle one
A owl in riddle two


----------



## acorn (1/10/15)

Riddle 5: Lion with upside down rabbit/ rodent* (*edit)
Riddle 6: Pig with upside down owl

Stays: Nom Du Plume - No4 Bleuet crumble - Sounds delicious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ChadB (1/10/15)

Riddle 5: An animal within the nose of the lion (upside down) but can't think of the name of the animal......... DAM

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (1/10/15)

Squirel and owl

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (1/10/15)

Aliens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Richio (1/10/15)

Squirrel 
Owl


----------



## NnoS (1/10/15)

Fiery rodent thing and an owl

Sent from the dark side of the moon.


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/10/15)

Mouse and an owl


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/10/15)

It looks like a Squirrel to me and most certainly an Owl.

And having another think about the flavour and Nom Du Plume - No2 Citron luxuriante sounds damn delish! I need that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (1/10/15)

Yup a dassie and an owl


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (1/10/15)

A lion and a pig!


----------



## Philip (1/10/15)

Riddle 3: 5 bodies forming a frog 
Riddle 4: stripes of the tiger it spells "The Hidden Tiger"


----------



## Philip (1/10/15)

on the lion I see a mouse on the nose
on the pig I see a owl on the nose


----------



## LJRanger (1/10/15)

late tonight but always worth a try 
i see a mouse and a barn owl


----------



## Riaz (2/10/15)

lion pic- rabbit/ mouse on the nose
pig pic- owl on the nose


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/10/15)

Riddle 5: mouse or rabbit 
Riddle 6: an owl

No2 Citron luxuriante because I like citrus vapes

Do we still neet to add the flavor to the riddle to make our answers count? As I see almost no one adds it anymore? Therefore almost no one answers will count?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (2/10/15)

The last 2 riddles will be posted tonight at 20:30

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## VapeGrrl (2/10/15)

What all do you see?




Who is the creator of Nom du Plume?


Points will be tallied up tomorrow afternoon and the winners will be posted at 20:00!!


----------



## Rebel (2/10/15)

A fisherman= creator of Nom Du Plume 
Nom Du Plume - No3 Biscuits danois cannelle-!sounds Nom nom


----------



## Andre_B (2/10/15)

#1- Right side up- a bird catching a fish (may be a tiny sheep waving it's hands). Upside down, fisherman in a boat and a whale/fish and an island with 2 trees, the horizon and birds

#2- VapeClub

Nom Du Plume No.4 - because it just sounds delicious!


----------



## Rebel (2/10/15)

Oh and I see a fish a boat, tree, a man and a bird


----------



## acorn (2/10/15)

Riddle 7: Upside down it is a fisherman next to an island with trees and a fish next to his boat
*Edit As is - Dodo with sheep in it's beak 
Riddle 8: *Edit Correction: VapeClub 

To the end: Nom Du Plume - No4 Bleuet crumble - Sounds NOM.


----------



## Alex_123 (2/10/15)

Riddle 7: giant bird with something in its mouth. upside down it is a guy catching a fish and he is in a boat.
Riddle 8: vapeclub. local juiceline.

Different one tonight: Nom du plume No4. Bleuet crumble- its blueberry with CUSTARD. What can go wrong!?


----------



## groovyvaperman (2/10/15)

Pirate in the crows nest lol but being eaten. And a man in a canoe being attacked by a fish.
Vape clubs line
No1.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/10/15)

Riddle 7:right side up, a bird eating something
Upside down, a fisherman in a boat, and trees, I also see a small whale or something 

Vapeclub is the creators, Andre

No2 Citron luxuriante because I like citrus vapes


----------



## Alex (2/10/15)

Bird
Guy in a boat 

Girl in a life jacket

Trees
Fish 

Grass
Sea
Island


Zeki Hilmi

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (2/10/15)

Normal is some bird with a man or sheep
Some little birds in the back and coast line or horizon 
Upside down is a guy in a boat catching a fish with a small island behind
Creator is vapeclub

Very late today damn


----------



## NnoS (2/10/15)

Dodo bird with something caught in its mouth and the other way around is a fisherman in a boat catching a huge fish next to an island with a couple of trees on it. 

Creator is Vapeclub (copying this answer from others)

No:4!


----------



## ChadB (2/10/15)

A fisherman in the bird’s mouth,

A fish hidden in the fisherman

An island,

A canoe,


Vape Club make Nom De Plume


----------



## LJRanger (2/10/15)

I see a big bird, a guy chilling in his boat/canoe, a woman possibly screaming with her hands in the air? A fish, birds, ripples in the water/lake, 2 trees on a island. 

last riddle: I haven't got a clue tbh


----------



## Richio (2/10/15)

Man,boat,fish,island, tree, bird, girl
Creator of nom du plume is unknown


----------



## BuzzGlo (2/10/15)

An Archipelago in the middle of a lake with a man in boat and a fish.
*edit* there is also a dodo with a worm in its mouth.

I would assume vape club since it says our on the site.


----------



## Jakey (3/10/15)

1) summer

2) an angel

3) a crestfallen zebra

4) a trellidoor advert

5) pacifier 

6) an unused graphics card

7) theres nothing in the picture apart from an exclamation mark

8) instructions too vague, more explanation needed

- Creator of nom du plume is nobody. This was not created, it was birthed ny by athena

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (3/10/15)

No announcement

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/15)

Apologies for the late post, started watching the rugby and ... err.. couldn't count thereafter ..  
Just adding the totals now... its turning out more tricky than I anticipated...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/15)

The answers: (and a blurb for Nom du Plume was required!)
First set:
17 Circles and a baby
Second Set:
5 People and 'The Hidden Tiger'
Third Set:
A mouse and an owl

Here are the correct answers and the time they were last edited: 

First Set:
1 Rob Fisher 20:18 Tuesday
2 CloudaSaurus 20:33 Tuesday
3 Rudi 20:43 Tuesday
4 Andre_B 22:05 Tuesday
5 BjornCoetsee 22:15 Tuesday
6 Acorn 22:16 Tuesday
7 NnoS 02:08 WednesDay
8 Richio 18:26 WednesDay
9 Alex_123 20:52 Friday

Second Set:
1 Alex_123 20:06 Wednesday
2 Andre_B 20:08 Wednesday
3 MEtalGearX 20:20 Wednesday
4 NnoS 20:27 Wednesday
5 Groovyvaperman 20:29 Wednesday
6 Acorn 20:44 Wednesday
7 Method 1 20:46 Wednesday
8 Jakey 13:57 Thursday
9 BjornCoetsee 13:23 Thursday

Third Set:
1 Alex_123 21:03 Thursday
2 Rebel 21:03 Thursday
3 Andre_B 21:04 Thursday
4 Acorn 21:05 Thursday
5 Rob Fisher 21:54 THursday
6 bjorncoetsee 11:05 Friday

Not everybody answered every set correctly or at all so I added 10 points for each contestant who did not answer a set correctly and the totals are as follows:

@Andre_B 9
@Alex_123 11
@Rob Fisher 16
@acorn 16
@bjorncoetsee 20
@NnoS 21
@Cloudasaurus 22
@Rudi 23
@MetalGearX 23
@groovyvaperman 25
@method1 27
@Richio 28
@Jakey 28

Prizes thus goes to:

1st Place: 4 bottles of Nom du Plume - @Andre_B
2nd and 3rd Place: 3 bottles of Nom du Plume - @Alex_123, @Rob Fisher , @acorn
4th Place: 2 bottles of Nom du Plume - @bjorncoetsee

Thank you for playing guys!!

As for the the fourth question, nobody got it completely right. 

So lets up the ante a little. .. I have with me the new full black iStick 60W together with the new Melo 2 in kit form and we'll do a lucky draw for it, and another two bottles of Nom du Plume, on Friday the 9th, all you need to do to enter the lucky is to post the answer to the following here:

Who you think makes Nom du Plume?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/15)

JakesSA said:


> 1st Place: 4 bottles of Nom du Plume - @Andre_B
> 2nd and 3rd Place: 3 bottles of Nom du Plume - @Alex_123, @Rob Fisher , @acorn
> 4th Place: 2 bottles of Nom du Plume - @bjorncoetsee



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! Whoooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (4/10/15)

Congrats to the Winners

Does @VapeGrrl make it, Thats my answer.


----------



## Silver (4/10/15)

Congrats to all the winners and well done @Rob Fisher !
Congrats @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl on a great competition

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre_B (4/10/15)

Yay awesomeness!! Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl for the fun competition

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (4/10/15)

Well done to the winners and thanks for the opportunity Vape Club. 

I'm going with @VapeGrrl and @JakeSA produce Yummy Nom du Plume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (4/10/15)

Thank you so much @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl , first time win and looking forward on tasting these promising juices.

Question: Who you think makes Nom du Plume?
Answer: @VapeGrrl ?  wild guess... my googlefu didn't deliver any clues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (4/10/15)

Haha guess riddles are not my thing @JakesSA I'd say it's @VapeGrrl because as the it states in her bio the real owner at vape club .... but just like you both make Vape Club what it is , maybe it's the combination of the you two which makes Nom du Plume so great !


----------



## Alex_123 (4/10/15)

JakesSA said:


> The answers: (and a blurb for Nom du Plume was required!)
> First set:
> 17 Circles and a baby
> Second Set:
> ...


You guys rock!
Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl, cant wait to try them out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Attie (4/10/15)

A colab between @Zeki Hilmi & Vapeclub, would be my guess as to whom the creators are


----------



## JakesSA (4/10/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Haha guess riddles are not my thing @JakesSA I'd say it's @VapeGrrl because as the it states in her bio the real owner at vape club .... but just like you both make Vape Club what it is , maybe it's the combination of the you two which makes Nom du Plume so great !



Indeed she is the real owner and the main operating force at VapeClub, you may however find me there from time to time, I'll be the guy walking around looking for something he's misplaced .. again..  Of all the things I've lost ..

Thank you to all again for entering the riddle competition, it be interesting to see how many entries we can get for the iStick 60W! You are welcome to guess more than once btw ..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/15)

Is the creator Craig? Or Lindsay and Craig?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/15)

I know who _doesn't_ make NDP, doesn't that count?


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/10/15)

Vapeclub?


----------



## groovyvaperman (4/10/15)

I know the answer is vape club.... But how will the winner be decided? Perhaps that is a riddle on its own but this istick really seems interesting

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakey (4/10/15)

My guess would be vapeclub too


----------



## Rudi (4/10/15)

It's a Vapeclub inhouse juice so my awnser is @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl 
damn i need to win something... missed the other riddles due to work
Nice Competition BTW! it was fun and congratz on the juice line!


----------



## Jakey (4/10/15)

No need to deliver my.prize @JakesSA il come to collect thanks


----------



## groovyvaperman (4/10/15)

@Jakey well done m8

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/15)

I have a list of suspects for Nom du Plume, I'm going to take a complete shot in the dark and say @hands


----------



## Alex (4/10/15)

I think the creator of Voodoo Juice and nom du plume are one and the same. @Zeki Hilmi, the marketing side was probably handled by @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA.

And well done to all the winners


----------



## method1 (4/10/15)

No idea.. so it's just a wild stab in the dark.. steam masters?

Other than that, I freaking LOVE the name "nom du plume" and wish I'd though of it first


----------



## hands (4/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a list of suspects for Nom du Plume, I'm going to take a complete shot in the dark and say @hands


not that was a stab in the dark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (4/10/15)

Zeki hilmi?


----------



## Vape_r (4/10/15)

Okay so I'm going to say @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl


----------



## Vape_r (4/10/15)

Maybe @Zeki Hilmi since both Vodoo juices as well as NDP are both equally awesome


----------



## Cloudasaurus (5/10/15)

Is it Justin?


----------



## kimbo (5/10/15)

First guess @Alex


----------



## kimbo (5/10/15)

Second guess @BumbleBee


----------



## kimbo (5/10/15)

Third guess @r0gue z0mbie


----------



## kimbo (5/10/15)

Fourth guess @Paulie


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/10/15)

Andre Ferreira from the Plume Station? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/10/15)

Or a colab between Lindsay and Mike from MMM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (5/10/15)

I would say @JakesSA adds the NOM and @VapeGrrl add the DU PLUME 

Thanks for the awesome competition Vapeclub!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (5/10/15)

"Punt in die wind" @vapegirl and @JakesSA

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel (5/10/15)

Amazing competition , it was fun.


@JakesSA is the creator of Nom du Plume


----------



## mohammed seedat (5/10/15)

@VapeGrrl and @JakesSA its a vapeclub in house blend ...thats my guess


----------



## vaporbud77 (5/10/15)

It think it's the same person who makes Voodoo juices 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (5/10/15)

First guess: @Zeki_Hilmi


----------



## daniel craig (5/10/15)

Second guess would be: @VapeGrrl


----------



## daniel craig (5/10/15)

1. @Zeki_Hilmi 
2. @VapeGrrl


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/10/15)

Done a bit of research and I need to add my second guess as @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (5/10/15)

@Zeki Hilmi you legend


----------



## Alex_123 (5/10/15)

My guess would be @Zeki Hilmi. Another would be @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl


----------



## acorn (6/10/15)

Heard a lot of little birds tweeting " @Zeki Hilmi " , my second and final guess...


----------



## groovyvaperman (6/10/15)

My final guess is this zeki hilmi fellow

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjorncoetsee (6/10/15)

I recieved my liquids, smells amazing. Looking at the bottles, im sure it is the same guy who makes voodoo juice, @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Ashish_na2 (6/10/15)

voodoo juice @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## Cruzz_33 (6/10/15)

@Zeki Hilmi 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## groovyvaperman (6/10/15)

Jacob Z and Juju

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (6/10/15)

My guess will be @Zeki Hilmi in collaboration with @VapeClub


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/10/15)

Because banana


----------



## groovyvaperman (6/10/15)

Final guess @Zeki Hilmi @phillipdunkley @JakesSA @vapegirl @hands 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/10/15)

Because;

A-Bomb (HAS)
A.I.M.
Aaron Stack
Abomination (Emil Blonsky)
Abomination (Ultimate)
Absorbing Man
Abyss
Abyss (Age of Apocalypse)
Adam Destine
Adam Warlock
Aegis (Trey Rollins)
Agent Brand
Agent X (Nijo)
Agent Zero
Agents of Atlas
Aginar
Air-Walker (Gabriel Lan)
Ajak
Ajaxis
Akemi
Alain
Albert Cleary
Albion
Alex Power
Alex Wilder
Alexa Mendez
Alexander Pierce
Alice
Alicia Masters
Alpha Flight
Alpha Flight (Ultimate)
Alvin Maker
Amadeus Cho
Amanda Sefton
Amazoness
American Eagle (Jason Strongbow)
Amiko
Amora
Amphibian (Earth-712)
Amun
Ancient One
Ancient One (Ultimate)
Angel (Thomas Halloway)
Angel (Ultimate)
Angel (Warren Worthington III)
Angela (Aldrif Odinsdottir)
Anita Blake
Anne Marie Hoag
Annihilus
Anole
Ant-Man (Eric O'Grady)
Ant-Man (Scott Lang)
Anthem
Apocalypse
Apocalypse (Ultimate)
Aqueduct
Arachne
Araña
Arcade
Arcana
Archangel
Arclight
Ares
Argent
Armadillo
Armor (Hisako Ichiki)
Armory
Arnim Zola
Arsenic
Artiee
Asgardian
Askew-Tronics
Asylum
Atlas (Team)
Aurora
Avalanche
Avengers
Avengers (Ultimate)
Azazel (Mutant)

Banshee
Banshee (Theresa Rourke)
Baron Strucker
Baron Zemo (Heinrich Zemo)
Baron Zemo (Helmut Zemo)
Baroness S'Bak
Barracuda
Bart Rozum
Bastion
Batroc the Leaper
Battering Ram
Beak
Beast
Beast (Earth-311)
Beast (Ultimate)
Becatron
Bedlam
Beef
Beetle (Abner Jenkins)
Ben Grimm
Ben Parker
Ben Reilly
Ben Urich
Bengal
Beta-Ray Bill
Betty Brant
Betty Ross
Beyonder
Bi-Beast
Big Bertha
Big Wheel
Bill Hollister
Bishop
Bishop (Ultimate)
Black Bird
Black Bolt
Black Bolt (Marvel War of Heroes)
Black Cat
Black Cat (Ultimate)
Black Crow
Black Knight (Sir Percy of Scandia)
Black Panther
Black Panther (Ultimate)
Black Queen
Black Tarantula
Black Tom
Black Widow
Black Widow (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Black Widow (Ultimate)
Black Widow/Natasha Romanoff (MAA)
Blackheart
Blacklash
Blackout
Blade
Blastaar
Blazing Skull
Blindfold
Blink
Blizzard
Blob
Blob (Ultimate)
Blockbuster
Blok
Bloke
Blonde Phantom
Bloodaxe
Bloodscream
Bloodstorm
Bloodstrike
Blue Blade
Blue Marvel
Blue Shield
Blur
Bob, Agent of Hydra
Boom Boom
Boomer
Boomerang
Box
Bride of Nine Spiders (Immortal Weapons)
Bromley
Brood
Brother Voodoo
Brotherhood of Evil Mutants
Brotherhood of Mutants (Ultimate)
Bruce Banner
Brute
Bucky
Bug
Bulldozer
Bullseye
Bushwacker
Butterfly

Cable
Cable (Deadpool)
Cable (Marvel: Avengers Alliance)
Cable (Ultimate)
Cable (X-Men: Battle of the Atom)
Calamity
Caliban
Callisto
Callisto (Age of Apocalypse)
Calypso
Cammi
Cannonball
Cap'n Oz
Captain America
Captain America (House of M)
Captain America (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Captain America (Marvel War of Heroes)
Captain America (Sam Wilson)
Captain America (Ultimate)
Captain America/Steve Rogers (MAA)
Captain Britain
Captain Britain (Ultimate)
Captain Cross
Captain Flint
Captain Marvel (Carol Danvers)
Captain Marvel (Genis-Vell)
Captain Marvel (Mar-Vell)
Captain Marvel (Monica Rambeau)
Captain Marvel (Phyla-Vell)
Captain Midlands
Captain Stacy
Captain Universe
Cardiac
Caretaker
Cargill
Carlie Cooper
Carmella Unuscione
Carnage
Carnage (Ultimate)
Carol Danvers
Carol Hines
Cassandra Nova
Catseye
Cecilia Reyes
Celestials
Centennial
Centurions
Cerebro
Cerise
Ch'od
Chamber
Chameleon
Champions
Changeling
Charles Xavier
Charlie Campion
Chase Stein
Chat
Chimera
Chores MacGillicudy
Christian Walker
Chronomancer
ClanDestine
Clea
Clea (Ultimate)
Clint Barton
Cloak
Cloud 9
Cobalt Man
Colleen Wing
Colonel America
Colossus
Colossus (Ultimate)
Confederates of the Curious
Constrictor
Contessa (Vera Vidal)
Controller
Cornelius
Corsair
Cosmo (dog)
Cottonmouth
Count Nefaria
Countess
Crimson Crusader
Crimson Dynamo
Crimson Dynamo (Iron Man 3 - The Official Game)
Crimson King
Crossbones
Crule
Crusher Hogan
Crusher Hogan (Ultimate)
Crystal
Cuckoo
Curt Conners
Cuthbert
Cyber
Cyclops
Cyclops (Ultimate)
Cyclops (X-Men: Battle of the Atom)
Cypher

D'Ken Neramani
Dagger
Daily Bugle
Daimon Hellstrom
Daken
Dakota North
Damage Control
Dani Moonstar
Danny Rand
Daredevil
Daredevil (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Daredevil (Marvel Heroes)
Daredevil (Ultimate)
Dargo Ktor
Dark Avengers
Dark Beast
Dark Phoenix
Dark X-Men
Darkhawk
Darkstar
Darwin
Dazzler
Dazzler (Ultimate)
Deacon Frost
Dead Girl
Deadpool
Deadpool (Deadpool)
Deadpool (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Deadpool (X-Men: Battle of the Atom)
Death
Deathbird
Deathcry
Deathlok
Deathstrike (Ultimate)
Debra Whitman
Debrii
Deena Pilgrim
Defenders
Demogoblin
Destiny
Detective Soap
Deviants
Devil Dinosaur (Devil Dinosaur)
Devil Dinosaur (HAS)
Devos
Dexter Bennett
Diablo
Diamondback (Rachel Leighton)
Dinah Soar
Dirk Anger
Doc Samson
Doctor Doom
Doctor Doom (Ultimate)
Doctor Faustus
Doctor Octopus
Doctor Octopus (Ultimate)
Doctor Spectrum
Doctor Strange
Doctor Strange (Ultimate)
Dog Brother #1
Domino
Donald Blake
Doomsday Man
Doop
Doorman
Dorian Gray
Dormammu
Dormammu (Ultimate)
Dr. Strange (Marvel: Avengers Alliance)
Dracula
Dragon Lord
Dragon Man
Drax
Dreadnoughts
Dreaming Celestial
Druig
Dum Dum Dugan
Dust

Earthquake
Echo
Eddie Brock
Eddie Lau
Edward "Ted" Forrester
Edwin Jarvis
Ego
Electro
Electro (Ultimate)
Elektra
Elektra (Ultimate)
Elements of Doom
Elite
Elixir
Elloe Kaifi
Elsa Bloodstone
Emma Frost
Empath
Emplate
Enchantress (Amora)
Enchantress (Sylvie Lushton)
Ender Wiggin
Energizer
Epoch
Erik the Red
Eternals
Eternity
Excalibur
Exiles
Exodus
Expediter
Ezekiel
Ezekiel Stane

Fabian Cortez
Falcon
Falcon/Sam Wilson (MAA)
Fallen One
Famine
Fantastic Four
Fantastic Four (Ultimate)
Fantastick Four
Fantomex
Fat Cobra
Felicia Hardy
Fenris
Feral
Fin Fang Foom
Firebird
Firebrand
Firedrake
Firelord
Firestar
Firestar (Ultimate)
Fixer (Paul Norbert Ebersol)
Flatman
Flying Dutchman
Foggy Nelson
Force Works
Forearm
Forge
Forge (Ultimate)
Forgotten One
Frank Castle
Frankenstein's Monster
Franklin Richards
Franklin Storm
Freak
Frightful Four
Frog Thor
Frog-Man

Gabe Jones
Galactus
Galia
Gambit
Gamma Corps
Gamora
Gamora (Marvel War of Heroes)
Gargoyle
Gargoyle (Yuri Topolov)
Garia
Garrison Kane
Gateway
Gauntlet (Joseph Green)
Geiger
Gene Sailors
Generation X
Genesis
Genis-Vell
George Stacy (Ultimate)
Gertrude Yorkes
Ghost Rider (Daniel Ketch)
Ghost Rider (Johnny Blaze)
Ghost Rider (Marvel War of Heroes)
Giant Girl
Giant Man
Giant-dok
Giant-Man (Ultimate)
Gideon
Git Hoskins
Gladiator (Kallark)
Gladiator (Melvin Potter)
Glenn Talbot
Glorian
Goblin Queen
Golden Guardian
Goliath (Bill Foster)
Gorgon
Gorilla Man
Grandmaster
Gravity
Great Lakes Avengers
Green Goblin (Barry Norman Osborn)
Green Goblin (Harry Osborn)
Green Goblin (Ultimate)
Gressill
Grey Gargoyle
Greymalkin
Grim Reaper
Groot
Guardian
Guardians of the Galaxy
Guardsmen
Gunslinger
GW Bridge
Gwen Stacy
Gwen Stacy (Ultimate)

H.A.M.M.E.R.
H.E.R.B.I.E.
Hairball
Half-Life (Tony Masterson)
Hammerhead
Hammerhead (Ultimate)
Hank Pym
Hannibal King
Happy Hogan
Hardball
Harley Davidson Cooper
Harpoon
Harrier
Harry Heck
Harry Osborn
Harry Osborn (Ultimate)
Hate-Monger (Adolf Hitler)
Havok
Hawkeye
Hawkeye (Kate Bishop)
Hawkeye (Marvel Heroes)
Hawkeye (Ultimate)
Hawkeye/Clint Barton (MAA)
Hedge Knight
Hellcat (Patsy Walker)
Hellfire Club
Hellfire Club (Ultimate)
Hellion
Hellions (Squad)
Hemingway
Henry Peter Gyrich
Hepzibah
Hercules
Heroes For Hire
Hex
High Evolutionary
Hindsight Lad
Hiroim
Hitman
Hitomi Sakuma
Hobgoblin (Jason Macendale)
Hobgoblin (Robin Borne)
Hobgoblin (Roderick Kingsley)
Holocaust (Age of Apocalypse)
Holy
Hope Summers
Howard Saint
Howard The Duck
Hulk
Hulk (HAS)
Hulk (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Hulk (Marvel Zombies)
Hulk (Marvel: Avengers Alliance)
Hulk (Ultimate)
Hulk-dok
Hulk/Bruce Banner (MAA)
Hulkling
Human Cannonball
Human Fly (Richard Deacon)
Human Robot
Human Torch
Human Torch (Jim Hammond)
Human Torch (Ultimate)
Humbug
Husk
Hussar
Hydra
Hydro-Man
Hyperion (Earth-712)
Hypno-Hustler

Iceman
Iceman (Ultimate)
Iceman (X-Men: Battle of the Atom)
Ikaris
Illuminati
Ilyana Rasputin
Imp
Imperfects
Imperial Guard
Impossible Man
In-Betweener
Inertia
Infant Terrible
Inhumans
Ink
Invaders
Invisible Woman
Invisible Woman (Marvel: Avengers Alliance)
Invisible Woman (Ultimate)
Iron Cross Army
Iron Fist (Bei Bang-Wen)
Iron Fist (Danny Rand)
Iron Fist (Orson Randall)
Iron Fist (Quan Yaozu)
Iron Fist (USM)
Iron Fist (Wu Ao-Shi)
Iron Lad
Iron Man
Iron Man (Iron Man 3 - The Official Game)
Iron Man (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Iron Man (Marvel Heroes)
Iron Man (Marvel War of Heroes)
Iron Man (Ultimate)
Iron Man/Tony Stark (MAA)
Iron Monger
Iron Patriot
Iron Patriot (James Rhodes)
Ironclad

J. Jonah Jameson
Jack Flag
Jack Murdock
Jack O' Lantern
Jack Power
Jackal
Jackpot
James Buchanan Barnes
James Howlett
Jamie Braddock
Jane Foster
Janus, the Nega-Man
Jasper Sitwell
Jazinda
Jean Grey
Jean Grey
Jean Grey (Ultimate)
Jennifer Smith
Jeryn Hogarth
Jessica Drew
Jessica Jones
Jetstream
Jigsaw
Jimmy Woo
Joan the Mouse
Jocasta
John Farson
John Jameson
John Porter
John Wraith
Johnny Blaze
Johnny Storm
Joseph
Joshua Kane
Josiah X
Joystick
Jubilee
Jubilee (Age of Apocalypse)
Juggernaut
Jule Carpenter
Julian Keller
Junta
Justice
Justin Hammer

Ka-Zar
Kabuki
Kang
Karen O'Malley
Karen Page
Karma
Karnak
Karolina Dean
Kat Farrell
Kate Bishop
Katie Power
Ken Ellis
Khan
Kid Colt
Killer Shrike
Killmonger
Killraven
King Bedlam
King Cobra
Kingpin
Kinsey Walden
Kitty Pryde
Kitty Pryde (X-Men: Battle of the Atom)
Klaw
Komodo (Melati Kusuma)
Korath
Korg
Korvac
Kraven the Hunter
Kree
Krista Starr
Kronos
Kulan Gath
Kylun

La Nuit
Lady Bullseye
Lady Deathstrike
Lady Mastermind
Lady Ursula
Lady Vermin
Lake
Landau
Lava-Man
Layla Miller
Leader
Leech
Legion
Lei Kung, The Thunderer
Lenny Balinger
Leo (Zodiac)
Leopardon
Leper Queen
Lester
Lethal Legion
Lieutenant Marcus Stone
Lifeguard
Lightning Lords of Nepal
Lightspeed
Lila Cheney
Lilandra
Lilith
Lily Hollister
Lionheart
Living Lightning
Living Mummy
Living Tribunal
Liz Osborn
Lizard
Lizard (Ultimate)
Loa
Lockheed
Lockjaw
Logan
Loki
Loki (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Loners
Longshot
Longshot (Ultimate)
Lord Hawal
Lord Tyger
Lords of Avalon
Lorna Dane
Luckman
Lucky Pierre
Lucy in the Sky
Luke Cage
Luminals
Lyja

M (Monet St. Croix)
M.O.D.A.M.
M.O.D.O.G.
M.O.D.O.K.
M.O.D.O.K. (Iron Man 3 - The Official Game)
Ma Gnuci
Mac Gargan
Mach IV
Machine Man
Mad Thinker
Madame Hydra
Madame Masque
Madame Web (Julia Carpenter)
Maddog
Madelyne Pryor
Madripoor
Madrox
Maelstrom
Maestro
Magdalene
Maggott
Magik (Amanda Sefton)
Magik (Illyana Rasputin)
Maginty
Magma (Amara Aquilla)
Magneto
Magneto (Age of Apocalypse)
Magneto (House of M)
Magneto (Ultimate)
Magneto (X-Men: Battle of the Atom)
Magus (Adam Warlock)
Magus (Technarch)
Major Mapleleaf
Makkari
Malcolm Colcord
Malice (Earth-161)
Man-Thing
Man-Wolf
Mandarin
Mandrill
Mandroid
Manta
Mantis
Marauders
Marcus Van Sciver
Maria Hill
Mariko Yashida
Marrow
Marten Broadcloak
Martin Li
Marvel Apes
Marvel Boy
Marvel Zombies
Marvex
Mary Jane Watson
Mary Jane Watson (House of M)
Mary Jane Watson (Ultimate)
Masked Marvel (Unrevealed)
Masque
Master Chief
Master Mold
Mastermind
Masters of Evil
Mathemanic
Matsu'o Tsurayaba
Matthew Murdock
Mattie Franklin
Mauler
Maverick (Chris Bradley)
Maverick (Christoph Nord)
Maximus
May Parker
Medusa
Meggan
Meltdown
Menace
Mentallo
Mentor
Mephisto
Mephistopheles
Mercury
Mesmero
Metal Master
Meteorite
MI: 13
Micro/Macro
Microbe
Microchip
Micromax
Midnight (Earth-811)
Miek
Mikhail Rasputin
Millenium Guard
Millie the Model
Mimic
Mindworm
Miracleman
Miss America
Mister Fear
Mister Sinister
Mister Sinister (Deadpool)
Mister Sinister (House of M)
Mister Sinister (Ultimate)
Misty Knight
Mockingbird
Moira MacTaggert
Moira MacTaggert (Ultimate)
Mojo
Mole Man
Molecule Man
Molly Hayes
Molly Von Richtofen
Molten Man
Mongoose
Mongu (Unrevealed)
Monster Badoon
Moon Knight
Moon Knight (House of M)
Moon Knight (Ultimate)
Moondragon
Moonstone
Morbius
Mordo
Morg
Morgan Stark
Morlocks
Morlun
Morph
Mother Askani
Mr. Bumpo
Mr. Fantastic
Mr. Fantastic (Ultimate)
Mr. Fish
Mr. Fixit
Mr. Hyde
Mr. Immortal
Mr. Meugniot
Mr. Negative
Mr. Payback
Mr. X
Ms. Marvel (Kamala Khan)
MS2
Mulholland Black
Multiple Man
MVP
Mysterio
Mysterio (Daniel Berkhart)
Mysterio (Francis Klum)
Mystique
Mystique (Age of Apocalypse)
Mystique (House of M)
Mystique (Ultimate)

Namor
Namora
Namorita
Naoko
Natasha Romanoff
Nebula
Nehzno
Nekra
Nemesis
Network
New Goblin
New Mutants
New Warriors
New X-Men
Newton Destine
Next Avengers
Nextwave
Nick Fury
Nick Fury (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Nick Fury (Ultimate)
Nico Minoru
Nicolaos
Night Nurse (Earth-9997)
Night Thrasher
Nightcrawler
Nightcrawler (Ultimate)
Nighthawk
Nightmare
Nightshade
Nine-Fold Daughters of Xao
Nitro
Nocturne
Nomad
Nomad (Rikki Barnes)
Nomad (Steve Rogers)
Norman Osborn
Norrin Radd
Northstar
Nova
Nova (Frankie Raye)
Nova (Sam Alexander)
Nova (USM)
Nuke

Obadiah Stane
Odin
Ogun
Old Lace
Omega Flight
Omega Red
Omega Sentinel
Omega the Unknown
Onslaught
Onslaught (Ultimate)
Oracle
Ord
Orphan
Orphan-Maker
Otto Octavius
Outlaw Kid
Overlord
Owl
Ozymandias

Paibok
Paladin
Pandemic
Paper Doll
Patch
Patriot
Payback
Penance (Robert Baldwin)
Pepper Potts
Pestilence
Pet Avengers
Pete Wisdom
Peter Parker
Peter Quill
Phalanx
Phantom Reporter
Phil Sheldon
Photon
Phyla-Vell
Piledriver
Pip
Pixie
Plazm
Polaris
Post
Power Man (USM)
Power Pack
Praxagora
Preak
Pretty Boy
Pride
Prima
Prince of Orphans
Princess Powerful
Prism
Prodigy
Proemial Gods
Professor Monster
Professor X
Professor X (Ultimate)
Proteus
Proteus (House of M)
Proteus (Ultimate)
Proudstar
Prowler
Prowler (Rick Lawson)
Psycho-Man
Psylocke
PsyNapse
Puck
Puck (Zuzha Yu)
Puff Adder
pug
Puma
Punisher
Punisher (2099)
Punisher (Marvel: Avengers Alliance)
Puppet Master
Purifiers
Purple Man
Pyro

Quasar (Phyla-Vell)
Quasar (Wendell Vaughn)
Quasimodo
Queen Noir
Quentin Quire
Quicksilver
Quicksilver (Age of Apocalypse)
Quicksilver (Ultimate)

Rachel Grey
Radioactive Man
Rafael Vega
Rage
Raider
Randall
Randall Flagg
Random
Rattler
Ravenous
Rawhide Kid
Raza
Reaper
Reavers
Reavers (Ultimate)
Red 9
Red Ghost
Red Ghost (Ultimate)
Red Hulk
Red Hulk (HAS)
Red She-Hulk
Red Shift
Red Skull
Red Skull (Albert Malik)
Red Wolf
Redwing
Reptil
Retro Girl
Revanche
Rhino
Rhodey
Richard Fisk
Rick Jones
Rick Jones (Ultimate)
Ricochet
Rictor
Riptide
Risque
Robbie Robertson
Robert Baldwin
Robin Chapel
Rocket Raccoon
Rocket Raccoon (Marvel Heroes)
Rocket Racer
Rockslide
Rogue
Rogue (Age of Apocalypse)
Rogue (Deadpool)
Rogue (Ultimate)
Rogue (X-Men: Battle of the Atom)
Roland Deschain
Romulus
Ronan
Roughhouse
Roulette
Roxanne Simpson
Rumiko Fujikawa
Runaways
Russian

S.H.I.E.L.D.
Sabra
Sabretooth
Sabretooth (Age of Apocalypse)
Sabretooth (House of M)
Sabretooth (Ultimate)
Sage
Salem's Seven (Ultimate)
Sally Floyd
Salo
Sandman
Santa Claus
Saracen (Muzzafar Lambert)
Sasquatch (Walter Langkowski)
Satana
Sauron
Scalphunter
Scarecrow (Ebenezer Laughton)
Scarlet Spider (Ben Reilly)
Scarlet Spider (Kaine)
Scarlet Witch
Scarlet Witch (Age of Apocalypse)
Scarlet Witch (Marvel Heroes)
Scarlet Witch (Ultimate)
Scorpion (Carmilla Black)
Scorpion (Ultimate)
Scourge
Scrambler
Scream (Donna Diego)
Screwball
Sebastian Shaw
Secret Warriors
Selene
Senator Kelly
Sentinel
Sentinels
Sentry (Robert Reynolds)
Ser Duncan
Serpent Society
Sersi
Shadow King
Shadow King (Age of Apocalypse)
Shadowcat
Shadowcat (Age of Apocalypse)
Shadowcat (Ultimate)
Shadu the Shady
Shalla-bal
Shaman
Shane Yamada-Jones
Shang-Chi
Shang-Chi (Ultimate)
Shanna the She-Devil
Shape
Shard
Sharon Carter
Sharon Ventura
Shatterstar
She-Hulk (HAS)
She-Hulk (Jennifer Walters)
She-Hulk (Lyra)
She-Hulk (Marvel War of Heroes)
She-Hulk (Ultimate)
Shen
Sheva Callister
Shi'Ar
Shinko Yamashiro
Shinobi Shaw
Shiva
Shiver Man
Shocker (Herman Schultz)
Shockwave
Shooting Star
Shotgun
Shriek
Sif
Silhouette
Silk Fever
Silver Centurion
Silver Fox
Silver Sable
Silver Samurai
Silver Samurai (Age of Apocalypse)
Silver Surfer
Silverclaw
Silvermane
Sin
Sinister Six
Sir Ram
Siren (Earth-93060)
Sister Grimm
Skaar
Skaar (HAS)
Skin
Skreet
Skrulls
Skrulls (Ultimate)
Skullbuster (Cylla Markham)
Slapstick
Slayback
Sleeper
Sleepwalker
Slipstream
Slyde
Smasher (Vril Rokk)
Smiling Tiger
Snowbird
Solo (James Bourne)
Songbird
Sons of the Tiger
Spacker Dave
Spectrum
Speed
Speed Demon
Speedball (Robert Baldwin)
Spencer Smythe
Sphinx (Anath-Na Mut)
Spider-dok
Spider-Girl (Anya Corazon)
Spider-Girl (May Parker)
Spider-Ham (Larval Earth)
Spider-Man
Spider-Man (1602)
Spider-Man (2099)
Spider-Man (Ai Apaec)
Spider-Man (Ben Reilly)
Spider-Man (House of M)
Spider-Man (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Spider-Man (Marvel Zombies)
Spider-Man (Marvel: Avengers Alliance)
Spider-Man (Miles Morales)
Spider-Man (Noir)
Spider-Man (Takuya Yamashiro)
Spider-Man (Ultimate)
Spider-Woman (Charlotte Witter)
Spider-Woman (Jessica Drew)
Spider-Woman (Mattie Franklin)
Spiral (Rita Wayword)
Spirit
Spitfire
Spot
Sprite
Spyke
Squadron Sinister
Squadron Supreme (Earth-712)
Squirrel Girl
Stacy X
Stacy X (Ultimate)
Star Brand
Star-Lord (Peter Quill)
Starbolt
Stardust
Starfox
Starhawk (Stakar Ogord)
Starjammers
Stark Industries
Stature
Steel Serpent (Davos)
Stellaris
Stepford Cuckoos
Stephanie de la Spiroza
Stephen Strange
Steve Rogers
Stick
Stilt-Man (Wibur Day)
Stingray (Walter Newell)
Stone Men
Storm
Storm (Age of Apocalypse)
Storm (Marvel Heroes)
Storm (Ultimate)
Stranger
Strong Guy
Stryfe
Stryfe (Ultimate)
Sub-Mariner
Sue Storm
Sugar Man
Sumo
Sunfire
Sunfire (Age of Apocalypse)
Sunset Bain
Sunspot
Super Hero Squad
Super-Adaptoid
Super-Skrull
Supernaut
Supreme Intelligence
Surge
Susan Delgado
Swarm
Sway
Switch
Swordsman
Swordsman (Jaques Duquesne)
Sym
Synch

T'Challa
Tag
Talisman (Elizabeth Twoyoungmen)
Talkback (Chase Stein)
Talon (Fraternity of Raptors)
Talos
Tana Nile
Tarantula (Luis Alvarez)
Tarot
Taskmaster
Tattoo
Ted Forrester
Tempest
Tenebrous
Terrax
Terror
Texas Twister
Thaddeus Ross
Thanos
Thanos (Ultimate)
The 198
The Anarchist
The Call
The Captain
The Enforcers
The Executioner
The Fallen
The Fury
The Hand
The Hood
The Howling Commandos
The Hunter
The Initiative
The Leader (HAS)
The Liberteens
The Liberty Legion
The Order
The Phantom
The Professor
The Renegades
The Santerians
The Shiver Man
The Spike
The Stranger
The Twelve
The Watchers
Thena
Thing
Thing (Marvel Heroes)
Thing (Ultimate)
Thor
Thor (Goddess of Thunder)
Thor (MAA)
Thor (Marvel Heroes)
Thor (Marvel War of Heroes)
Thor (Marvel: Avengers Alliance)
Thor (Ultimate)
Thor Girl
Thunderball
Thunderbird (John Proudstar)
Thunderbird (Neal Shaara)
Thunderbolt (Bill Carver)
Thunderbolt Ross
Thunderbolts
Thundra
Tiger Shark
Tiger's Beautiful Daughter
Tigra (Greer Nelson)
Timeslip
Tinkerer
Titania
Titanium Man (Topolov)
Toad
Toad Men
Tomas
Tombstone
Tomorrow Man
Tony Stark
Toro (Thomas Raymond)
Toxin
Toxin (Eddie Brock)
Trauma
Triathlon
Trish Tilby
Triton
True Believers
Turbo
Tusk
Two-Gun Kid
Tyger Tiger
Typhoid Mary
Tyrannus

U-Foes
U-Go Girl
U.S. Agent
Uatu The Watcher
Ulik
Ultimate Spider-Man (USM)
Ultimates
Ultimatum
Ultimo
Ultra-Adaptoid
Ultragirl (Earth-93060)
Ultron
Umar
Unicorn
Union Jack (Brian Falsworth)
Union Jack (Joseph Chapman)
Union Jack (Montgomery Falsworth)
Unus
Unus (Age of Apocalypse)
Unus (House of M)
Unus (Ultimate)

Valeria Richards
Valkyrie (Samantha Parrington)
Valkyrie (Ultimate)
Vampiro
Vance Astro
Vanisher (Age of Apocalypse)
Vanisher (Telford Porter)
Vanisher (Ultimate)
Vapor
Vargas
Vector
Veda
Vengeance (Michael Badilino)
Venom (Flash Thompson)
Venom (Mac Gargan)
Venom (Ultimate)
Venus (Siren)
Venus Dee Milo
Vermin (Edward Whelan)
Vertigo (Savage Land Mutate)
Victor Mancha
Victor Von Doom
Vin Gonzales
Vindicator
Violations
Viper
Virginia Dare
Vision
Vivisector
Vulcan (Gabriel Summers)
Vulture (Adrian Toomes)
Vulture (Blackie Drago)

Wallflower
Wallop
Wallow
War (Abraham Kieros)
War Machine (Iron Man 3 - The Official Game)
War Machine (Marvel: Avengers Alliance)
War Machine (Parnell Jacobs)
War Machine (Ultimate)
Warbird
Warbound
Warhawk (Mitchell Tanner)
Warlock (Janie Chin)
Warlock (Technarchy)
Warpath
Warren Worthington III
Warstar
Wasp
Wasp (Ultimate)
Weapon Omega
Weapon X
Wendell Rand
Wendell Vaughn
Wendigo
Werewolf By Night
Whiplash (Mark Scarlotti)
Whirlwind
Whistler
White Queen (Adrienne Frost)
White Tiger (Angela Del Toro)
White Tiger (USM)
Whizzer (Stanley Stewart)
Wiccan
Wild Child
Wild Child (Age of Apocalypse)
Wild Pack
Wildside
William Stryker
Wilson Fisk
Wind Dancer
Winter Soldier
Wither
Wolf Cub
Wolfpack
Wolfsbane
Wolfsbane (Age of Apocalypse)
Wolver-dok
Wolverine
Wolverine (LEGO Marvel Super Heroes)
Wolverine (Marvel War of Heroes)
Wolverine (Ultimate)
Wolverine (X-Men: Battle of the Atom)
Wonder Man
Wong
Wong (Ultimate)
Wraith
Wrecker
Wrecking Crew

X-23
X-51
X-Babies
X-Cutioner
X-Factor
X-Factor Investigations
X-Force
X-Man
X-Men
X-Men (Ultimate)
X-Ray (James Darnell)
X-Statix
X.S.E.
Xavin
Xorn (Kuan-Yin Xorn)

Yellow Claw
Yellowjacket (Rita DeMara)
Young Avengers
Young X-Men

Zaladane
Zaran
Zarda
Zarek
Zeigeist
Zemo
Zodiak
Zombie (Simon Garth)
Zuras
Zzzax


----------



## JakesSA (6/10/15)




----------



## kimbo (6/10/15)

Seems like @Zeki Hilmi is quite popular 

So i will make that my fourth and final guess


----------



## bjorncoetsee (8/10/15)

100% sure its @Zeki Hilmi after looking at the bottles, and saw his post about the new flavor of voodoo juice,he used the words nom nom, and plumes..

Also the no 2 citron flavor is amazing!! It tastes exactly like this, i wish I took two of these bottles rather


----------



## groovyvaperman (8/10/15)

ZEKI HILMI

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rebel (8/10/15)

Zeki Hilmi my second guess


----------



## Rebel (8/10/15)

My 3rd guess: Vape Club & Zek Hilmi


----------



## ChadB (8/10/15)

Second guess: Zeki Hilmi


----------



## groovyvaperman (8/10/15)

This prize could be an awesome birthday gift for the 10th of october 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## groovyvaperman (9/10/15)

Final answer is zeki hilmi

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporbud77 (9/10/15)

Just to clarify my first guess, I think it's @Zeki_Hilmi 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (9/10/15)

And the correct answer is .. the e-liquid magician .. the man that brought South Africa the famous VooDoo Juice line .. author of the irresistible Jack the Ripper and maker of the famous Bloody Sunday .. @Zeki Hilmi!!  

Well done to all the forum members who got it right and thank you to everyone who participated! We printed all the correct answers, cut them into slips and mixed 'em up in a hat and the winner drawn from there is .. @vaporbud77! 

Congratulations to you Sir, @VapeGrrl will be in contact soon to make arrangements for delivery!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## groovyvaperman (9/10/15)

Well done

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (9/10/15)

And a special thank you to Zeki from us for sponsoring the liquids for this round of "Riddle me This!" AND for letting Vape Club launch Nom du Plume, it is an honour and a privilege!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/10/15)

And I also wish to extend the congratulations to you all. Sorry I've been so quiet. Hope all you wonderful people enjoy the juice and keep your eyes and ears peeled for some new flavours coming shortly from Nom Du Plume.

Thank you @VapeGrrl & @JakesSA from VapeClub for all your hard work. A force to be reckoned with


----------



## vaporbud77 (9/10/15)

Aaaahhh yes!!!! Thanks @JakesSA and @VapeGrrl. Turning out to be a great birthday week

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (9/10/15)

@vaporbud77 congratz!!!


----------



## Alex (9/10/15)

Well done @vaporbud77


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/15)

Congrats on the win @vaporbud77  I think you are the first guy on the forum to officially own the new 60w iStick 

Thanks @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA for yet another fun comp 

And of course thank you @Zeki Hilmi for this truly outstanding range of juices, they are really good!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/15)

Congrats @vaporbud77 , @JakesSA , @VapeGrrl and @Zeki Hilmi 
Great stuff and wishing you all well with the new juice line


----------



## Andre_B (12/10/15)

No better vapemail than prize vapemail... 




Thanks again to @JakesSA @VapeGrrl and @Zeki Hilmi .... Can't wait to get tuck in to these

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/10/15)

Congratulations to all the winners!

Thank you @Zeki Hilmi , @VapeGrrl and @JakesSA for bringing this community together with your awesomeness!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (12/10/15)

my guess is zeki hilmi......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/10/15)

Jakey said:


> my guess is zeki hilmi......



Almost had it


----------



## Jakey (12/10/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Almost had it


DAMMIT! so close

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

